# what's the beef



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Here's the menu and scenario 

they want to change the lamb entree to a "rare" "Roast Beef" option. What do you suggest and how much should it raise the price? Also if he wants the beef rare - doesn't that mean that we need a carver. 
what cut of beef would you recommend (65-75 guests)? All suggestions welcome - need to get back to him soon. Thanks y'all! 

metro hors d’oeuvres selection 
*jewels of siam – asian glazed filet mignon with basil & mint 
atop cucumber crowns 
*mushroom truffle risotto bytes 
*thai chicken satay in lotus cups 
*scottish smoked salmon sushi style wrapped around wasabi cheese pate 
*golden triangles potato bytes 


stationary hors d’oeuvres display 
~pesto and sundried tomato rondele cheese torta with tomcat baguette 
~artfully arranged fresh vegetable display with aioli dip 
~triple crème brie 
with european water biscuits 


med rim dinner offerings 

tender spring leg of lamb braised with red wine, petit hand cut vegetables 
and california apricots over israeli cous cous 

moist grilled salmon with haricot vert, cherry tomatoes, and bowtie pasta 
with fresh herbs and citrus dressing 

monterrey chicken - boneless breast of chicken, sautéed with shallots 
and sun dried tomato in a creamy white wine sauce 

tuscan white beans vegetarian cassoulet with 
fresh rosemary and roasted garlic 

baby spinach and watercress salad with chevre goats cheese, roasted beets and grilled peppers – lightly dressing with fresh citrus, 
extra virgin olive oil and champagne vinegar 

herb roasted baby red potato with marinated artichokes 

wild and basmati rice salad with sundried cranberries, orange & carmelized pecans 

fresh fruit display 
including golden pineapple, strawberries, green and red grapes, melons and other seasonal fruits and berries to compliment the desserts you are providing.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

tenderloin is already an ap but that's an easier carving station than prime rib....I've done several prime rib stations where amazingly there are as many that want med or med-well as rare. And these were people that eat throughout the world.....we were amazed.

Gee less fuss less muss and I'd ask him why the switch, if it's for the meat/potato crowd just a horseradish sour cream is all that's needed.

charge for the difference in meat....though should be similar if your using prime rib. The cost of a staff to man the carving station/heat lamps and tray with cutting board.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

I called one of my catersource buddies in the south who is a meat expert and among other tips he gave me was to have a cassette fuel with hot au jus eg rosemary, mushroom, horseradish or whatever flavor profile you prefer at the station to dip the slices of rare beef into for those guests who prefer their meat more done. I thought that was a great "truc" 

By the way, shroomgirl - not sure what you meant by 

"tenderloin is already an ap " ????

They are having a second reception in London and serving Lamb there so they/he (groom from ****) wanted rare roast beef here in NY.

Now after doing the site inspection the room doesn't seem big enough to do what they want, so we may revamp to continuous heavy h-d and short plates. I also posted on this over at another forum and got some great responses, so good info for future reference. 

One suggestion was to use a New York Strip Loin but cut it down the middle length wise and then roast, and carve similar to tenderloin. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

jewels of siam – asian glazed filet mignon with basil & mint 
atop cucumber crowns 

Javascripts is non functional on my computer so catersource is not viable at this time.....but I'd love to know about where the strip is cut. Personally I'm a ribeye/prime rib girl.....I'd take it any day over filet.


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Same Here Shroom! I also think that a strip will pose a problem with the Grissle end in carving. I say stick with rib and cook Two, one rare and one Medium. Use the Langnappe for something else.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I also roast whole top butts. I break them down, remove the fat and gristle and bake them off. The is a lot of leftovers since I don't use the tri-tip off the top unless the tops are unusually tender. I save those pieces for soups, fajitas, etc.
A good top sirloin has an excellent flavor and texture. It also gives a beautiful thin slice. 
I bought a "marked down" top sirloin steak at the store and had it for dinner last night. I don't even think it was USDA Choice, I think it was No Roll. Ironically, the "marked down" beef is the aged cuts that might be a little darker red or slightly browned. It cut nicely with a butter knife. Good Luck on your event.


----------

